# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Breakfast in Istanbul

## Neils

Had a nice surprise a breakfast this morning, naturally the phone was charging so I couldn't get a snap. On the table was a huge deep langstroth comb of honey! Lovey thick honey fresh off the frame.

----------


## Neils

Full on blurry cam photo I'm afraid.

----------


## Neils

And while I was on my travels around the city I thought I'd seek out some honey for sale:


Comb honey in one of the local markets. These all seem to be cut comb of various different sorts.  78TL a kilo for the most expensive loose comb stuff (£31!)

And some more from the same place:



And in the spice market I came across some more, though this is more of a tourist market. Even so, £12 a pound for honey, I wouldn't say no to being able to sell mine at that price:


There were a lot of sections in evidence as well, this is the first time I've actually seen them used in anger and a couple of places making the point that they used no foundation (artificial wax) in the sections.

----------


## gavin

That is some price for cut comb!  On the other hand, our local association treasurer sells a full super of naturally drawn comb of suburban flower honey to a hotelier for £200!  It mostly gets used on cheese boards in the restaurant apparently.

I see that the Turks are happy to sell comb that has not been properly sealed.

----------


## Neils

Seems that way, they seen to price a section based on the weight and the aesthetic. A full section, completely sealed gets the best price which seems to be about 25TL and it goes down from there.

----------


## Neils

[edit]figure I probably should point out that I'm aware that uncapped honey might have issues other than aesthetics.

----------


## Neils

Totally unrelated to beekeeping or honey but I managed to get married in Istanbul this afternoon! And I thought I was mad for taking on bees.

----------


## chris

Congratulations.

----------


## Jon

> [edit]figure I probably should point out that I'm aware that uncapped honey might have issues other than aesthetics.


So it somehow induced you to get married?

----------


## gavin

Brilliant!  Well done young man.

May you both raise lots of healthy brood and be able to stash away lots of stores.

----------

